# Need shad!!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Got the boat, help, and trot lines. Now need some bait. Catching small bream will be way to much work as we should have about 125+ hooks out. Could buy them. Don't think I can net them without hanging my net but have never tried. Will be about 15 miles above millers ferry. Last week there were large schools of small (3/4") minnows that the shad were tearing up. Looked like bluefish! I wondered if a sabiki might do the trick but never heard of anyone trying that. Somebody give me some ideas. I need bait!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Too bad you aint too close and I wasn't working this weekend....A guy I know has a pond overrun by small bream and shiners.... Shiners are usually 3-4 inches and bream are 2 inches. I use em as live bait alot! Good Luck on trying.....you could get ya a seine net and try the shallows in the creeks....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n, I can't give you specific places near your location to castnet, but in general, maybe I can help. If you know where any sewage treatment effluent (treated water) dumps into the river, shad will be there. Blind casting in the back of sloughs that are mostly flat with a mud bottom in 2-3 feet of water will produce large gizzard shad, but you run the risk of hanging your net on a stump. If that happens, be cool and get directly over the snag and grab the horn of the net and lift straight up. That works - some of the time . Also, you may want to put in below a dam and try around wing walls or rocks with current. You should be able to see the shad there.

Hope this helps. Let us know how you do.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sabiki rigs in the creek mouths may produce random skipjacks right now..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The shad are easy, you just have to wait on it to get dark. Stop and just float And listen for a minute and normally you can hear them snapping the top of the water. Get someone to shine a spotlight in the water for 5 min, throw net where light is shining and you should be in business. Should only take a few throws for all the bait you need. Pull the plug on the ice chest so it holds no water or else your shad will get soft. Works every time for me.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Another advantage of side sonar. I just drive around until I see them on side scan then throw the net behind the boat..Some times its tough to pull the net in. The tricky part is finding the right size shad. I like them over a pound


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

:thumbsupon't you just love that structure scan?
We got the HDS10 Gen2 model. Great unit. Hope to add satellite weather and interface for my Yamaha F150 soon.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Don't you just love that structure scan?


Its the best..Especially the new Lowrance HDS models with the HD structure scan touch screen. Fishing just got a whole lot more interesting


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> Its the best..Especially the new Lowrance HDS models with the HD structure scan touch screen. Fishing just got a whole lot more interesting


Just checked pricing on those units and shining a spotlight in the water and then listening for their tale slaps sounds like the better option for me. Lol
Seems like bait net is the way to go so I will try a few things then just buy em if I have to!! Keep the info coming and thanks for everyone's help!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I was a kid but remember the ole timers using a net on a pole type thing for river roaches in yella river. Maube something like this could work? Its about a 5ft square of mesh or screen? Atatched at 4 corners by string or other then to the pole a few ft of line out. The net or mesh is pulled in the muddle and a rubber band used to put a piece of bread or in a ball in the middle. Set it near the bank in a few shallow ft of water. Check it every 30 min or so. 

This was the kids job every early evening and adults would run the lines all night. We caught 100 or so every evening. But these usually only yeilded 3" or so but lots of em. Good luck and be sure and post a report!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jaster said:


> I was a kid but remember the ole timers using a net on a pole type thing for river roaches in yella river. Maube something like this could work? Its about a 5ft square of mesh or screen? Atatched at 4 corners by string or other then to the pole a few ft of line out. The net or mesh is pulled in the muddle and a rubber band used to put a piece of bread or in a ball in the middle. Set it near the bank in a few shallow ft of water. Check it every 30 min or so.
> 
> This was the kids job every early evening and adults would run the lines all night. We caught 100 or so every evening. But these usually only yeilded 3" or so but lots of em. Good luck and be sure and post a report!!


Ive been trying that but with a bait net - yielding only a few bluegills, Honestly the fun is in the try'n and I am looking forward to it. Think whatever I do I need to do in deeper water - My bank is only about 5' depth at 10' off the bank - 30' out its around 12' max. its a 1/2 mile run to the river where its 30'-50' 10' from the bank. I have an underwater flounder light that I will try to cast the net around. Also have some "old school" screen wire minnow traps and gonna pick up a couple of sabikis


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Got the boat, help, and trot lines. Now need some bait. Catching small bream will be way to much work as we should have about 125+ hooks out. Could buy them. Don't think I can net them without hanging my net but have never tried. Will be about 15 miles above millers ferry. Last week there were large schools of small (3/4") minnows that the shad were tearing up. Looked like bluefish! I wondered if a sabiki might do the trick but never heard of anyone trying that. Somebody give me some ideas. I need bait!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Right after daylight and late evening and after dark. watch for a few flickering on top and there will be hundreds under them. I've been getting mine lately right after daylight. I want be that far below you Sunday. I'll catch a bunch and meet you somewhere if needed.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> Right after daylight and late evening and after dark. watch for a few flickering on top and there will be hundreds under them. I've been getting mine lately right after daylight. I want be that far below you Sunday. I'll catch a bunch and meet you somewhere if needed.


Thanks! but wont be there till Wed. afternoon at the latest - Ive seen the tail slaps late in the evening but have never thrown the net at them - but will!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'nHard I cant catch any shad that weigh a pound or more but I can catch you up 5 or 600 hundred of the size you need to bait with. I live pretty close to the river and can catch em off the dock. Let me know the night before and I can catch you all you need. You may have to route to I-65 to pick them up though.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Try'nHard I cant catch any shad that weigh a pound or more but I can catch you up 5 or 600 hundred of the size you need to bait with. I live pretty close to the river and can catch em off the dock. Let me know the night before and I can catch you all you need. You may have to route to I-65 to pick them up though.


 Thanks jlw but seems our plans will have to be adjusted to fit a few more folks in and I'm gonna just play host (not outfitter) and let them do it their way. Will try for shad with the net and see how it works out. Wife lost confidence in me and has ordered pork chops for the 4th.... which hurts. If I can catch a few cats or crappie I will make application for a new man card!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

_" Wife lost confidence in me and has ordered pork chops for the 4th.... which hurts. If I can catch a few cats or crappie I will make application for a new man card!"_

OUCH, thats gotta hurt, coming from the wife. Maybe you can trade her in for a newer model? Thats what I always tell mine. But she tells me I cant afford the payments. :laughing:


----------

